# Which Orlando Marriott for Teenagers



## CCR (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm trying to take a big family trip to Orlando in early June 2016 (or late March/early April) .  I'm hoping I can get 2 or 3 places using my lockout and exchanging in II. Ages of kids (10,12,14)  And older teens with another family (16,18)

Which resort should we try for?  All the options seem overwhelming.    I'm thinking Lakeshore Reserve or Cypress Harbour based on reviews.   I've also considered the Royal Palms due to the Worldcenter access.  Grand Vista sounds a little bit on the big side.

I'm worried it will be difficult to try to get 2 trades into the same property for the same week using my lockout.  Is Lakeshore reserve a much more difficult trade? Also is the week after Easter Sunday too busy and therefore even more difficult to try to trade into?


----------



## TSPam (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,
I think that many states have the week after Easter as a spring break so that can make the trade more difficult.
Cypress will be a much easier trade than Lakeshore reserve. Cypress is very good for teens. I think that they would like Grande vista too.

Harbour lake is right across the road from Cyrpess so if you can't get two units at Cypress to you could get one villa at each resort and get two parking passes at each resort and then you could use the activities at both.


----------



## jme (Jan 6, 2015)

I believe they would enjoy Grande Vista more than any other resort exactly BECAUSE of its large size------two large awesome pristine pools with various water features, more activities, more room to roam on property, more little places to eat (sandwiches, snacks, ice cream, pizzas, etc), activities on the big lake, and just the feel of the resort in general.  

Do a little further investigating and look at all the photos. I believe the photos will speak more to the answer you're seeking. Let the kids look at the photos too. They will draw their own conclusions.  Show them the various resort maps from MVCI site, and also use the aerial views from Googlemaps. See Marriott's photos and also those in Tripadvisor's review site (Google it)....there should be hundreds to view.

We've stayed at most all the Marriotts in Orlando, including Lakeshore Reserve and Cypress Harbour. Lakeshore Reserve happens to be my favorite, but I believe GV will suit your needs best.  Realize that people have different favorites, so you'll hear everything. 

We stayed at GV this past April, and some friends with teens went with us and stayed in a separate 3-BR, and they loved it. And we loved it. Their kids had a blast and want to go back. Cypress Harbour is lovely----great villas and decent pools, but imho, more boring of a property when compared to GV. Lakeshore Reserve is flat-out gorgeous, but again, more of an adult paradise than a teen paradise---smaller, more quiet, etc.

See resorts below:
(loads slowly)
FIRST, CLICK on the single little gray arrow at "top right of white column", to minimize that white column, and see photo better.

ZOOM in or out as needed to see details.  (ZOOM in on pool areas & note differences!!!)
Despite looking similar to CH, GV's pools are much larger and more beautiful. Resort footprint is also much larger. 

*Grande Vista* 
http://goo.gl/maps/H1mZf

*Cypress Harbour*
http://goo.gl/maps/VrXbx

*Royal Palms*
http://goo.gl/maps/o19qs
Long walk to World Center Hotel, and it's VERY CROWDED around WC pool at that time, prohibitively crowded, imho. 





.


----------



## CCR (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the great info.  Is there a waterslide or lazy river at GV?  I shouldn't make my decision on that as all my older boys ever want to do is play basketball.


----------



## CCR (Jan 6, 2015)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> I think that many states have the week after Easter as a spring break so that can make the trade more difficult.
> Cypress will be a much easier trade than Lakeshore reserve. Cypress is very good for teens. I think that they would like Grande vista too.
> 
> Harbour lake is right across the road from Cyrpess so if you can't get two units at Cypress to you could get one villa at each resort and get two parking passes at each resort and then you could use the activities at both.



Love the idea of booking the two resorts across the road from each other.  That would be fun to see all the activities at both.  Does anyone have opinions about how fun the Royal Palms is with the Worldcenter Access?


----------



## Swice (Jan 6, 2015)

*you won't go wrong*

As said earlier, we all have our favorites.

Don't sweat it, you will not make a "mistake."   

I strongly doubt you'll score multiple units at Lakeshore for the same week.   

My boys have enjoyed Lakeshore, Grande Vista, Sabal/Royal Palms.   (We've never actually stayed at Cypress but have visited to look around.)

I've seen some "discussion" that Marriott World Center has charged extra for slide access during busy periods to control crowds.    We did not run into that while staying at Royal Palms, but others have.    

My favorite is Lakeshore, but based on your information, I would think you'll have a better chance at Grande Vista.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 6, 2015)

Multiple early June units at Lakeshore is easier than most people think using requests far out, but therein lies your problem. You can't place a request for an upsize. Looking daily for owner deposits and Marriott dumps is too burdensome. When they show up, and they will, they are usually gone fairly quick.

You can't go wrong with Grande Vista, Cypress, or the Palms. If Grande Vista is too big then so is the Palms utilizing the World Center. Depending on your placement at GV it will likely be "smaller" than staying at Royal and going to the World Center. Cypress is also quite large and also has my favorite activities center. My point is not to be intimidated by the size. It means there is plenty to see and do without leaving the property. This is a good thing for those ages.

It is going to be extremely easy to get multiple units at any of the above mentioned 3 properties, especially if you are talking the first week in June when Florida kids are still in school. If someone wanted 20 units at Grande Vista for the first week in June and was looking early enough they would have no problem at all.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jan 6, 2015)

Late March and/or early April are peak weeks in Orlando.  You'd have a better chance of getting exchanges in early June.

I think Grande Vista would be excellent for teens.  I own there and it doesn't feel too big to me.  I like the pool at Lakeshore Reserve the best, though it's a much smaller and quieter resort that seemed to have more senior citizens than young families when I was there one March.

The Palms are nice, spacious units close to Disney, but the pools are small and uninspiring.  World Trade Center is not that close or convenient, imo. 

I never stayed at Harbour Lake but we did tour it when our boys were teens and I didn't like it.  I didn't like the rooms, and the resort seemed more kiddie friendly but not very teen friendly.

I have no experience with Cypress Harbour.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 6, 2015)

Keep in mind that Royal Palms, Sabal Palms, and Imperial Palms (3 BR) are all located adjacent to the World Center resort. Therefore, you should have a better chance at getting multiple units in these properties. You may want to try to reserve a 3 BR at Imperial, and a 2 BR at Royal or Sabal. All are within a reasonable walk or shuttle ride to the World Center. Royal and Imperial Palms are next to each other, and Sabal is closer to the hotel.

These are the closest MVC resorts to Disney, and the World Center offers lots of activities for all ages. The maximum charge to use the water slides is $10 per villa per day, and is only charged for days that you actually use them.


----------



## capjak (Jan 6, 2015)

I have stayed and Lakeshore/Grande Vista (owner)/ Cypress Harbor and Sabal palms.

The best would be Lakeshore as you have access to a great pool at both Lakeshore and the JW marriott followed by Grande Vista.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2015)

Grande Vista, while the largest, provides the greatest ability to get multiple concurrent units. The problem is that you can't use it to try to uptrade to larger units via OGS since they have studio, 1BR, 2BR and 3BR units. Cypress Harbour and all the Palms are the only resorts with dedicated 2BR or larger units.

You really can't go wrong. Grande Vista is perhaps the best for teenagers, but the Palms are good due to their access to the World Center. One key thing on Work Center access is that the Palms properties don't get you access to the new Slide Tower without paying an additional daily fee.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jan 6, 2015)

Superchief said:


> Keep in mind that Royal Palms, Sabal Palms, and Imperial Palms (3 BR) are all located adjacent to the World Center resort. Therefore, you should have a better chance at getting multiple units in these properties. You may want to try to reserve a 3 BR at Imperial, and a 2 BR at Royal or Sabal. All are within a reasonable walk or shuttle ride to the World Center. Royal and Imperial Palms are next to each other, and Sabal is closer to the hotel.
> 
> These are the closest MVC resorts to Disney, and the World Center offers lots of activities for all ages. The maximum charge to use the water slides is $10 per villa per day, and is only charged for days that you actually use them.



The "Palms" properties are much older and are dated with much fewer on-site amenities than the others (not including World Center, which sometimes restricts access depending on occupancy percentage).  Grande Vista is starting to look long in the tooth as well and I never figured out how such an expansive property has such a tiny lobby.  On checkin/checkout day it is a zoo in there.

Lakeshore is by far the nicest and the Cypress Harbor &  Harbour Lake are next in ranking for me.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 6, 2015)

If you stay at the Palms for World Center access, keep in mind that Sabal Palms is VERY close to the hotel but Royal and Imperial are quite a distance away.  Sabal (and I think the others also) has been completely updated recently so I disagree with the comment about it being dated.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jan 6, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> If you stay at the Palms for World Center access, keep in mind that Sabal Palms is VERY close to the hotel but Royal and Imperial are quite a distance away.  Sabal (and I think the others also) has been completely updated recently so I disagree with the comment about it being dated.



The exterior photos on the marriott website look like Sabal is a hybrid of an old Howard Johnson and a 55+ Florida retirement community.


----------



## Fairwinds (Jan 7, 2015)

I've stayed at LSR and GV and agree they would be ideal for large families with older kids but as others have said you can't use OGSs. There are three Palms resorts all adjacent to the World Center where you'll be able to use OGSs. For me the likelyhood of multiple confirmations in adjacent properties with OGSs would far out weigh any desire for opulence. While the Palms don't have huge pools or lazy rivers there are still pools and  they are good for routine fun and evening time activities to keep everyone outside and occupied. During the day the pool and water slide at World Center will be more adventurous for the kids. I would not worry about the short walk to World Center especially with older (10+) kids and teenagers. Best of luck, sounds like a fun time.


----------



## Superchief (Jan 7, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> If you stay at the Palms for World Center access, keep in mind that Sabal Palms is VERY close to the hotel but Royal and Imperial are quite a distance away.  Sabal (and I think the others also) has been completely updated recently so I disagree with the comment about it being dated.



I agree with your comment. I stayed at Royal Palms last year and it has also been updated and well maintained. While Sabal Palms is much closer to the World Center, Royal and Imperial have a nice pool and upgraded fitness center of their own. I like the Palms because you have a choice of their less crowded onsite facilities and the pools and large workout area at the World Center. I don't find the walk to the World Center from Royal Palms to be that bad, but I enjoy walking (especially after a meal). Royal Palms has basketball and tennis courts that I believe are shared with Imperial Palms.  

I don't disagree that Lakeshore is the nicest, but it is likely to be a more difficult trade and is farther from Disney.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 7, 2015)

You won't be able to do an ongoing search with Grande Vista because you will match studio with studio, etc.  That said, it will be the kids' favorite.  I like GV a lot and am staying there this summer for a week.  They have a good basketball court by the tennis courts.  Tons of other things to do including golf.  Cypress Harbour would be my next choice.  Smaller, but a lot to do and probably a few more things for teens than GV, but not as many food choices.  

Kids will be bored at the World Center property.  After the waterslide they will find nothing much else to do.

If you are talking about this spring break, you probably won't get much at this point at any resort.


----------



## Fairwinds (Jan 7, 2015)

Big Matt said:


> You won't be able to do an ongoing search with Grande Vista because you will match studio with studio, etc.  That said, it will be the kids' favorite.  I like GV a lot and am staying there this summer for a week.  They have a good basketball court by the tennis courts.  Tons of other things to do including golf.  Cypress Harbour would be my next choice.  Smaller, but a lot to do and probably a few more things for teens than GV, but not as many food choices.
> 
> Kids will be bored at the World Center property.  After the waterslide they will find nothing much else to do.
> 
> If you are talking about this spring break, you probably won't get much at this point at any resort.



There are tennis and basketball courts on property as well as game rooms and of course golf at Palms/World Center. And adults have a place  right on property for an evening out. I once got 3 units for a family trip here with children the same ages as the OP and there were no issues with boredom.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 7, 2015)

I feel your best chances will be Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour because of the large number of villas at both resorts.

Plus, the atmosphere of these resorts are better for teenagers.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 7, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> The exterior photos on the marriott website look like Sabal is a hybrid of an old Howard Johnson and a 55+ Florida retirement community.



It was actually the very first property that Marriott built as a timeshare.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 8, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> The exterior photos on the marriott website look like Sabal is a hybrid of an old Howard Johnson and a 55+ Florida retirement community.



I think that is a little harsh!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 8, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I think that is a little harsh!



At first I thought "No way!", then I did a google search and see the pic they are talking about. It's the first google pic, and it's low resolution. When you click on it and it fills the screen it looks like a grainy pic from the early 70's and the buildings in the pic do look somewhat similar to that style. That pic does not do the property justice.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 9, 2015)

To each his own.  Not sure how did it, but I'm happy you were happy there. Maybe your kids are younger or have other interests. 

It's all good with Marriott for sure.  Everyone can have a great time.



Fairwinds said:


> There are tennis and basketball courts on property as well as game rooms and of course golf at Palms/World Center. And adults have a place  right on property for an evening out. I once got 3 units for a family trip here with children the same ages as the OP and there were no issues with boredom.


----------



## CCR (Jan 9, 2015)

Fairwinds said:


> I've stayed at LSR and GV and agree they would be ideal for large families with older kids but as others have said you can't use OGSs. There are three Palms resorts all adjacent to the World Center where you'll be able to use OGSs. For me the likelyhood of multiple confirmations in adjacent properties with OGSs would far out weigh any desire for opulence. While the Palms don't have huge pools or lazy rivers there are still pools and  they are good for routine fun and evening time activities to keep everyone outside and occupied. During the day the pool and water slide at World Center will be more adventurous for the kids. I would not worry about the short walk to World Center especially with older (10+) kids and teenagers. Best of luck, sounds like a fun time.



What is OGS?  I have a deposit right now for my trade so I was planning to pick up an exchange that way instead of putting in a request first (in order to trade up).  I was reading about the 3 bedrooms at the Imperial and those sound nice.  However, I need to try to pick up another 2-3 bedroom as a Getaway for a 2nd family.  I deposited a 1 bedroom so the last reservation (for Grandma/Grandpa) would have to be a 2 for 1 and I won't be able to get one of those at one of the Palms resorts with only my 1 bedroom deposit. (the like for like requirement)  That may make the Grand Vista my best option so I can get a 1 bedroom as well as larger units.  I really would like Cypress but I think those are only 2 bedrooms there so Grande Vista may win out due to all the different sized rooms all at the same resort.  Thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 10, 2015)

CCR said:


> What is OGS?  I have a deposit right now for my trade so I was planning to pick up an exchange that way instead of putting in a request first (in order to trade up).  I was reading about the 3 bedrooms at the Imperial and those sound nice.  However, I need to try to pick up another 2-3 bedroom as a Getaway for a 2nd family.  I deposited a 1 bedroom so the last reservation (for Grandma/Grandpa) would have to be a 2 for 1 and I won't be able to get one of those at one of the Palms resorts with only my 1 bedroom deposit. (the like for like requirement)  That may make the Grand Vista my best option so I can get a 1 bedroom as well as larger units.  I really would like Cypress but I think those are only 2 bedrooms there so Grande Vista may win out due to all the different sized rooms all at the same resort.  Thanks for all the advice everyone.



You can get a larger unit at the palms with your 1BR. There is no strict like for like requirement. You just can't place the request for larger, BUT,  when you place a 1BR request into a resort that only has 2BR, you can and will be matched to the 2BR.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 10, 2015)

What is OGS?
OGS = On Going Search
I still have to think about some of the acronyms I see used on TUG after all these years?


----------



## kds4 (Jan 10, 2015)

CCR said:


> I'm trying to take a big family trip to Orlando in early June 2016 (or late March/early April) .  I'm hoping I can get 2 or 3 places using my lockout and exchanging in II. Ages of kids (10,12,14)  And older teens with another family (16,18)
> 
> Which resort should we try for?  All the options seem overwhelming.    I'm thinking Lakeshore Reserve or Cypress Harbour based on reviews.   I've also considered the Royal Palms due to the Worldcenter access.  Grand Vista sounds a little bit on the big side.
> 
> I'm worried it will be difficult to try to get 2 trades into the same property for the same week using my lockout.  Is Lakeshore reserve a much more difficult trade? Also is the week after Easter Sunday too busy and therefore even more difficult to try to trade into?



We have also heard that Cypress Harbour is great for teens. We'll find out for sure when we go ourselves for the first time this August. From past experience, I agree with other posters that there are no 'bad' Marriott exchanges into Orlando. However, each resort is different with it's own personality. The following are based on multiple stays at each of these properties with kids that are 11 and 12.

Lakeshore Reserve - Waterslides, Lazy River, Pool Tables, Ping Pong, live reptile show, and a HUGE lazy river at the adjoining Marriott, along with plenty of other activities for all ages.

Grande Vista - Multiple Pools, Beach Volleyball, Fishing, Paddle Boat Rentals, Basketball and Tennis Courts, Pool, Ping Pong, and Foosball Tables, Trivia Contests, Salsa Tastings, Karaoke, Resort Photographer (No sitting fee and they take photos of you at multiple locations around the resort. Free 5x7 for each room with options to buy more. Very reasonable. Definite recommend - We used one of their photos of us from our last MGV visit for our 2014 family Christmas card). There are plenty of other activities for all ages.

Harbour Lake - Waterslide, Water 'Play' Area (think 500 gallon dump bucket, cannons, sprayers, etc.), Unlimited Mini-Golf (was $25 per room unlimited play for the entire stay when we were last there), Trivia Contests. Definitely geared for families with younger age children (unless you love mini-golf). The waterslide is decent, but not as good as the twin slides at Lakeshore.


----------



## Cmore (Jan 10, 2015)

Just stayed at Imperial Palms, which are 3br units, the renovations are nice.  I can confirm they are charging $10 per condo per day for the world center water slides it was noted in the paperwork we were given.  Never checked it out to confirm they would truly charge it, as we were out running the parks most of the week. 

We've stayed at Grande Vista, Cypress Harbour, Sabal and Imperial Palms.  I'd vote for Cypress or GV.  Although you can't really go wrong.  Haven't stayed at Lakeshore so can't comment on that location.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cmore said:


> Just stayed at Imperial Palms, which are 3br units, the renovations are nice.  I can confirm they are charging $10 per condo per day for the world center water slides it was noted in the paperwork we were given.  Never checked it out to confirm they would truly charge it, as we were out running the parks most of the week.
> 
> We've stayed at Grande Vista, Cypress Harbour, Sabal and Imperial Palms.  I'd vote for Cypress or GV.  Although you can't really go wrong.  Haven't stayed at Lakeshore so can't comment on that location.



Hmm. This charge sounds troublesome. Was it optional? Is it temporary or perhaps an experiment in revenue enhancement for hotels that are co-located with MVCI properties? If this is deemed a success by the Hotel company, how far and to how many other properties could it extend? Will Lakeshore owners/guests be charged to utilize the pool complex at the J.W. Marriott Grande Lakes in the future? 

I recall previous posters describing different perks they have had access to at co-located hotel properties, but I don't recall specifics beyond Spa or Restaurant discounts. What other MVCI perks have owners been enjoying by visiting co-located Marriott hotel properties that could be jeopardized if the Hotel company begins 'up charging' MVCI owners?


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 11, 2015)

I think you should remember that Marriott only manages the properties (both Timeshare and hotel).  Any relationship between the Timeshare and Hotel is based on the HOA of the Timeshare and either Marriott or the owner of the hotel which most often is not Marriott.  I don't think that there is any real risk of a broad or sweeping change in use of amenities at co-located Marriott hotels.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 11, 2015)

kds4 said:


> Hmm. This charge sounds troublesome. Was it optional?



Yes, you only paid the $10 daily fee (one fee to include everybody in the villa) to use the Tower Slides only on the days you wished to use the slides.  When I was there, you got wristbands at the towel hut by the Tower Slides and they took your villa number to charge the fee to your room.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2015)

kds4 said:


> Hmm. This charge sounds troublesome. Was it optional? Is it temporary or perhaps an experiment in revenue enhancement for hotels that are co-located with MVCI properties? If this is deemed a success by the Hotel company, how far and to how many other properties could it extend? Will Lakeshore owners/guests be charged to utilize the pool complex at the J.W. Marriott Grande Lakes in the future?
> 
> I recall previous posters describing different perks they have had access to at co-located hotel properties, but I don't recall specifics beyond Spa or Restaurant discounts. What other MVCI perks have owners been enjoying by visiting co-located Marriott hotel properties that could be jeopardized if the Hotel company begins 'up charging' MVCI owners?



Realize the the hotel is owned my an independent company. It isn't owned by Marriott International or Marriott Vacation Club. So any shared facilities agreement is between the HOA and the hotel owner. Not MVC and MI.

Looking at the 2015 budgets for the three Palms properties, I don't see where they are paying the World Center any fees related to said use of those facilities. It could be there, but I may be missing it. I see a "Rent for Recreation" line item, but it is $0. 

Other properties have certain use agreements, DSVI with the JW, Canyon Villas with the JW. What is usually written in to these agreements is that they can use the current state of the facilities for $x. If new facilities are added at the hotel property it would require a new agreement for likely more dollars, or a pay per use fee. At the Aruba properties, the Ocean Club has use of the hotel pools that were there when the shared use agreement was put in place. However the hotel since added a new adults only pool, Ocean Club guests don't have use of that pool.

I don't see it as a way to get new revenue. The hotel has paid considerable amounts of money to add amenities to serve their guests and increase revenue. If they are not getting additional revenue from the HOAs for these added facilities, I don't see a problem with a pay per use setup.

It is good to know that use of the slide tower at the World Center is only $10 per villa per day and only for the days used. This IMO is a bargain. The slide tower is a lot of fun.


----------



## Cmore (Jan 11, 2015)

kds4 said:


> Hmm. This charge sounds troublesome. Was it optional? Is it temporary or perhaps an experiment in revenue enhancement for hotels that are co-located with MVCI properties? If this is deemed a success by the Hotel company, how far and to how many other properties could it extend? Will Lakeshore owners/guests be charged to utilize the pool complex at the J.W. Marriott Grande Lakes in the future?
> 
> I recall previous posters describing different perks they have had access to at co-located hotel properties, but I don't recall specifics beyond Spa or Restaurant discounts. What other MVCI perks have owners been enjoying by visiting co-located Marriott hotel properties that could be jeopardized if the Hotel company begins 'up charging' MVCI owners?



Yes, optional - we didn't do it as the weather turned a bit chilly late in our week, so we played a lot of mini golf and went on an airboat tour when we weren't at the parks.  You can still use the World Center pool at no charge, the charge is only for the water slide use, and is $10 per condo ( not per person ) per day, meaning only on the days you choose to use the slides.   A good deal actually if you want to use it.   Hope this helps.


----------



## disneymom1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Lots of opinions here.  I have stayed at Lakeshore, Grande Vista and Cypress Harbor.  All were excellent!  Here's some other nit picky info food for thought.

Cypress Harbour has dedicated 2 bedrooms.  Love the full size washer/dryer in the laundry room (not small stackable).  Resort is very nice - not too big/not too small.  Great activities.  Biggest possible negative - 2nd bedroom is very small.  Has one queen bed and a sofa bed.  When the sofa bed is open, there is only minimal floor space remaining.  Depending on the teenagers, bed configuration may or may not be an issue.  Pizza Hut express and limited take out food options.

Grande Vista - much larger resort.  More pools.  Lots more eating options - bars/grills/ food court/restaurant/ice cream shoppe.  Also lots of activities.
Many different room configurations. 2nd bedrooms can have a king/sofa bed, 2 double beds or 2 queen beds. 

Lakeshore Reserve - awesome!  Very small resort (only 4 buildings).  Very difficult to get a reservation here.  I have been stalking Interval International 2-3 times a day for months to try and get a 2 bedroom here for our May trip.  I saw maybe one unit pop up a week, mostly studios and 1 bedrooms.  Saw a 3 bedroom show up only once (wrong dates).  I FINALLY got a reservation for a 2 bedroom this am - I feel like we won the lottery!   There are water slides and a lazy river (very very lazy slow moving river).  Keep in mind this property is THE farthest from Disney.

Haven't stayed at any of the Palms.

Haven't stayed at Harbour Lake, but Harbour Lake is great for young kids as it has a water play area.  I would not pick this for teens.

Every time we go to Orlando, I keep promising myself we will spend more time at the resort and enjoy the amenities/activities.  Between the Disney Parks, Disney water parks, Seaworld, Aquatica and Busch Gardens, my kids basically open and close the parks every day!

Good luck with your vacation planning.


----------



## larryallen (Feb 20, 2015)

I have been scouring the Orlando threads on Tug and this is the best one so far. Planning a little family reunion there later in the year. Kids ages 9-15. Will probably rent a couple units online although might try to figure out how to do a trade as I have never done that.   Liking the looks of GV as there is a ton of availability and looks to be very nice. Thanks to all for the great contributions.


----------

